# Yesterday was good!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi, my name is Bigfoot and I'm a cigar whore!! The first step is to admitt you have a problem...lol yesterdays haul!

Enjoy,opcorn:

Bigfoot


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

u r a cigar whore!!!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice Haul! When will you be back in Houston. It was great seeing you last week. You had me laughing for days.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Not too shabby - you sure you have enough V maddies? :biggrin:
Nice grabs!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

The 1st step in addiction is admitting you have a problem. Good Job.
Now.. Damn nice pickup. I wouldnt mind getting my hands on a V Maduro, let alone 3 boxes!!! Those Cruzado's are a must try for me also.
Expect nothing less from you BigFoot. Way to go


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy shit...:jaw:


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

http://store.baconsalt.com/

Foot, they have bacon lip balm.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn. Very nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The only problem i see is so many cigars so little time ,a good problem 9.5!!!


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

fantastic haul.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I am in awe of some of your purchases!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow awesome haul


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Wah-wah-we-wah! 

Yummy stuff. Way to work it!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding haul Brian!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

yesterday was good indeed! I love those two brands


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Haul!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep you're a whore...nice haul


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW I am happy for you, but sad for me. Great hual


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

My keyborad just short circuited due to the saliva dripping from my mouth! Nice sticks.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

drac said:


> http://store.baconsalt.com/
> 
> Foot, they have bacon lip balm.


LOL, just ordered a tube!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say you need to go to meetings, but mettings are for quiters
great haul


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Freakin crazy you are--- man, how do you store all those boxes of cegars--you must have a built in humi next to the master BR--Maybe protected with a Brinks guard--No alarm system for you I'm sure--A real human being I would expect---LOL

Very nice pick-ups Brian very nice indeed bud!

You should see what I got today---form a guy that calls himself 9.5????
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29813


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice selection


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:eeek: Now I know why you send a whole box of gars to another BOTL here on the board. You need the space!! :laugh:


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet haul


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Wow. Very nice haul


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> LOL, just ordered a tube!!


I think the real things in order----:fear:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's just spectacular there Señor Foot. Unreal haul... the Maddy V's look might damn tasty! Nice score 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Your pics never disapoint Brian! Great pickups! I love the Nub pic, looks like a little Nub Army  you should post that on NubLive for Sam.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Whore!!!


----------

